# LF: LFS that sells Python brand gravel vacs



## The Fish Man (Apr 1, 2011)

Long story short: Had 25' Python gravel vac for 12 years but it finally packed it in. Before I moved out of Burnaby, I got a similar style one for King Ed made by Marina. It is terrible compared to the Python, clogs way to easily with a planted tank - throwing it in the garbage where it belongs. So frustrated with it.

I want a Python brand *only *due to this experience. Does anybody know who sells them in the lower mainland? I'm in Pitt Meadows so closer to here is appreciated but I'm willing to go where ever necessary. Looked on a few sponsor's websites and didn't see it. I need to get it sooner than later so if I can't find it locally today or tomorrow, I will order from Big Als online.

Thanks in advance for anybody that can recall seeing it around. This will prevent me from going crazy doing my water changes!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

To be honest, I don't think I have seen them in any of the LFS around here in the past couple years. Seems that they quit carrying the expensive Python brand and started carrying the cheaper Marina & Aqueon brands. I prefer Aqueon out of the 2. I also do not use them for vacuuming my gravel. IMHO its a waste of water to use for vacuuming or draining your tank. I use a standard gravel vac connected to a garden hose ran outside to the garden or whatever when vacuuming or draining. I then use Lee's Ultimate Super Pump (Replacement Part) with a garden hose to refill the tank from the kitchen faucet. Works great and you don't waste any clean water this way. I believe more clean water goes down the drain then the crap water you are trying to remove. J&L has the whole Aqueon setup if that interest you: Gravel Cleaners & Cleaning Brushes Cheapest place you'll find them most likely. Otherwise if your dead set on the Python brand you might have to go with BigAlsOnline or one of the other Canadian aquarium supply sites to find one.


----------



## The Fish Man (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks John. It's one of those things you don't pay attention to until you need one. 

I hear you on the waste of water thing.....I think that the Python uses 1 gallon of fresh water for every 7 gallons siphoned - that was on the packaging if I remember correctly.


----------



## The Fish Man (Apr 1, 2011)

I got my Python from Big Als online. Happy again to be doing water changes.  At least it works 1000X better than the Marina junk.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Python Products - The Aquatic Maintenance Specialists

lookup python products online....you can order them direct I believe...might be more expensive than through a LFS


----------

